# Me puedo defender en inglés



## kayokid

Hallo zusammen!

Tengo problemas para traducir esta frase al alemán. "Me puedo defender en inglés."

Mein Versuch: "Ich kann mich auf Englisch (gut) verteidigen."

¿Es correcto? ¿Hay otras maneras?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Este modismo en castellano, "defenderse en un idioma", no se puede traducir al alemán, pues en este idioma significa literalmente "defenderse de una acusación, de un ataque", por lo cual te sugiero:

Ich kann mich auf Englisch verständigen.

Seguro que hay otras maneras más. Espera a los demás foristas.

Saludos.


----------



## kayokid

Muchas gracias.


----------



## paradoxa4

Ich kann ein bisschen Englisch.

Semánticamente eso es lo que significa "defenderse en inglés" (Saber un poquito)


----------



## kayokid

paradoxa4 said:


> Ich kann ein bisschen Englisch.
> 
> Semánticamente eso es lo que significa "defenderse en inglés" (Saber un poquito)



Gracias paradoxa4!


----------



## olaszinho

paradoxa4 said:


> Ich kann ein bisschen Englisch.
> 
> Semánticamente eso es lo que significa "defenderse en inglés" (Saber un poquito)




Hola a todos/as

Esto significa "sé un poco de alemán"; "sé algo de alemán". No me parece que "me puedo defender en alemán" quiera decir lo mismo. Uno podría conocer algo de un idioma y no estar en condiciones de "defenderse", según el sentido que este verbo tiene en español.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola!
¿Quizás "Mein Englisch reicht zum Überleben."?

Saludos
U.


----------



## Peek

Hola a todos/as
Quiero hacer otra propuesta pero es muy coloquial: "Mit Englisch kann ich mich (ganz gut) durchschlagen"

 (= Meine Englischkenntnisse sind gut genug, um überall damit zurecht zu kommen / Mis conocimientos de inglés son suficientes para manejarse en todas partes.)


----------

